# Screen has blue tint - not monitor or cable



## Martinet (Apr 23, 2007)

My computer's screen has a blue tint to it, i.e., the color red isn't being displayed. I've got a NVIDIA GeForce 6100 built into an EMachines computer. 

It doesn't seem to be the monitor:

-I tried re-inserting the monitor's cable, checking for bent pins, and then trying a new cable - didn't work
-I hooked a new monitor up to the computer, it had the blue tint as well
-The monitor's built in menu to fiddle with the settings displays colors properly

I've tried this so far:

-I opened the case, cleaned it out, and looked for any glaring problems - didn't work 
-In the device manager I disabled the NVIDIA 6100 Driver, the blue tint remains
-I installed new video drivers - didn't work either

Any ideas? Could it be the connector where the video cable plugs in on the computer? How do you check that?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Go into display properties, and then follow this path:

*Display Properties* > *Settings* tab > *Advanced...* >* GeForce 6100* tab > *Color Correction* at the side > *Restore Defaults*

If that doesn't work, try a system restore to a couple of days before this happened. If that doesn't fix it, it is a hardware issue. If it turns out you have a faulty adapter, you can always get a cheap dedicated card.


----------



## Martinet (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks,

I followed your suggestions, no luck unfortunately.

If it offers more information, the blue tinting initially came and went, but now it's remained that way for the past day or so consistently. 

I'll pick up a cheap video card tomorrow and see if that works. 

If it doesn't work I'd assume the cause is something wrong en route from the video cable plug to the motherboard/videocard?


----------



## delboythe2nd (Apr 23, 2007)

The ATI Radeon X550 is pretty good for a rather basic card. It supports DVI aswell as the norm.

I think I paid about $50 (AUS) for mine.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Depending on whether you have an AGP or PCIe slot, these would be good choices.
PCIe: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130067
AGP: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143089


----------

